# Score of the century



## slick

Whoever got this for the $525.00 Buy it now... should have played the lotto too. I can't believe nobody else posted this yet, unless I missed the thread. So here you go. Lucky new owner, please stand up. And HOPEFULLY.....this doesn't end up in the deadly departed thread. I'm not a schwinn guy buy the profit to be had would have paid a lot of bills off. But knowing me, I would have kept it, because at that price, and the story, can't be duplicated if you tried.


----------



## John G04

Where, who got it, i want it


----------



## cyclingday

Beyond WOW!


----------



## John G04

I hope whoever bought it didn’t faint when they showed up to buy it!


----------



## THE STIG

hope you didn't send your money to a swedish bank


----------



## KingSized HD

Looks like it's time to get an Instagram account!!


----------



## GTs58

Damn........................ :eek: 

Sale ended the 30th.    http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=163924921632


----------



## Robertriley

HoLy ScHmOly!!!!!


----------



## bike

No front brake.


----------



## sarmisluters

It would have been appropriate for the buyer to be honest and appreciative to give the seller $2 
000 or more as a goodwill gesture as the seller was ignorant on its value. Or even tell him, to relist the bike and start at or get a minimum of $5K.


----------



## GTs58

sarmisluters said:


> It would have been appropriate for the buyer to be honest and appreciative to give the seller $2
> 000 or more as a goodwill gesture as the seller was ignorant on its value. Or even tell him, to relist the bike and start at or get a minimum of $5K.




I don't think that would ever happen even on hallowed ground. Does a seller give an ignorant buyer a rebate after he rips them off?


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's ebay, not Christie's Auction. If that's what the seller wanted, they got it. When they put it on ebay they were to expect whatever outcome they got, it's a CONTRACT.

Now it probably doesn't matter where it goes after that, you own it, you have that right. I can only hope that it will be ridden and appreciated, but again, I have no say.

So it doesn't matter now, it was a FAIR transaction and I would gather the sale was completed, no?

It sounds like the seller wanted Grandpa's bike to be of use to somebody and it wasn't to them.  Lucky, yes. Probably altruistic, I suppose. Not everyone thinks of old bikes as a cash machine. Sorry, I respect your business sense but I've also had a lot of fun since I bought a Rollfast middleweight from the late 50s for $50 on ebay in 2008 and named her TEMPEST.


----------



## slick

Like I said, at that price, there is plenty of profit margin. Even if the buyer stepped up and paid extra for the bike. Hell, Mike Wolfe does it quite a bit on the show if he knows someone is light on pricing, he happily pays more. But odds are the new owner will either flip or part it out for huge money. I mean honestly, what's it worth? 8-10k? That clean of an original bike? Can you imagine it detailed????


----------



## Archie Sturmer

> It was a *But I*t Now for $525



Sounds expensive for whatever a but it now is, like you only can sit on it?


----------



## slick

One interesting fact.... it has a Hawthorne Zep speedometer.....???? Hmm.....


----------



## Saving Tempest

Now that's COOL.


----------



## bobcycles

Saving Tempest said:


> Now that's COOL.






slick said:


> Whoever got this for the $525.00 Buy it now... should have played the lotto too. I can't believe nobody else posted this yet, unless I missed the thread. So here you go. Lucky new owner, please stand up. And HOPEFULLY.....this doesn't end up in the deadly departed thread. I'm not a schwinn guy buy the profit to be had would have paid a lot of bills off. But knowing me, I would have kept it, because at that price, and the story, can't be duplicated if you tried.
> 
> View attachment 1096189
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1096190
> 
> View attachment 1096191
> 
> View attachment 1096192
> 
> View attachment 1096193





UPDATE:

A collector I know back east emailed me different pix of the bike last week and mentioned it had been offered
to him for sale (with same 1 owner story) only for 12K.
He also said the owner was in OHIO....so who ever won it, someone in Ohio, was trying to go for the BIG FLIP
to my friend who does step up on some good bikes occasionally...
But come one 12G?  
Unusual 41 for sure a 1st for me with Deluxe guard and 41 fenders like that, plus lost dog


----------



## Maskadeo

I think in this case he would have done better with a traditional style auction!


----------



## fordmike65

KingSized HD said:


> Looks like it's time to get an Instagram account!!



It was posted long after it sold on eBay


----------



## WES PINCHOT

FINDING THAT BIKE IS LIKE FINDING THE POT AT THE END OF THE RAINBOW.
WHO EVER FOUND IT AND BOUGHT IT SURELY WOULD HAVE GIVEN THE SELLER UPON PICK-UP
A GENEROUS BONUS CONSIDERING THE LACK OF SELLERS KNOWLEDGE OF VALUE.
HOPEFULLY IT WAS NOT BOUGHT TO FLIP OR PART OUT.  IT SHOULD BE POSITIVELY
BE PRESERVED AND ENJOYED AMONG OUR FELLOW COLLECTORS.

I HAD A SIMILAR SITUATION AT ONE TIME.  AND WANTED THE SELLER TO KNOW THAT
THE BIKE WAS A COLLECTABLE AND MADE THE SELLER FEEL KNOWLEDGEABLE AND
COMFORTABLE ABOUT THE VALUE RECEIVED.   AND THAT THE BIKE WOULD BE PRESERVED FOR
POSTERITY, WHICH IT WAS TO THIS DAY.  AND ANY TRUE COLLECTOR SHOULD FEEL GOOD ABOUT
THE ACQUISITION AND PROVENANCE OF THE BIKE.


----------



## BFGforme

It's been offered around here for a week or so for$12g! Pretty sure no more money was offered to seller and was only bought to flip and make an outrageous profit, but to each their own!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

12G's seems pretty steep.


----------



## catfish

The seller should put it on ebay with a hi reserve five or six times, and then list it with no reserve.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I see no reason to pay a guy more for a bike, or anything for that matter, than what the owner has asked. that would just be silly.  people make money from their knowledge, there is nothing wrong with that. why do electricians make $45.00 an hour? knowledge.  same with wheeler dealers. 

a good reason for not doing that is if I had something for sale for $500.00 and someone offered me $2,000.00 I would cancel the sale and go find out what it was really worth.


----------



## kreika

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I see no reason to pay a guy more for a bike, or anything for that matter, than what the owner has asked. that would just be silly.  people make money from their knowledge, there is nothing wrong with that. why do electricians make $45.00 an hour? knowledge.  same with wheeler dealers.
> 
> a good reason for not doing that is if I had something for sale for $500.00 and someone offered me $2,000.00 I would cancel the sale and go find out what it was really worth.




Call me silly then or stupid if you like. The daughter of the original owner of this bike was asking $600. I gave her $700. Absolutely made her day. I was ecstatic because of obvious reasons. She even called me later with other parts she found. What goes around comes around.




Love...this...bike!!!!


----------



## Maskadeo

The owner could have spent 5 minutes on google or the CABE and found out what he had. He apparently didn’t do that, so who’s fault is that?

I’ve been putting a brown Ranger together and was checking eBay everyday for parts, but apparently missed that day, oh well. There have been a few jeweled tank bikes in the last three years that have come out of this area for $525 or less, so while they’re far and few in between they are still out there guys!!!


----------



## THE STIG

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I see no reason to pay a guy more for a bike, or anything for that matter, than what the owner has asked. that would just be silly.  people make money from their knowledge, there is nothing wrong with that. why do electricians make $45.00 an hour? knowledge.  same with wheeler dealers.
> 
> a good reason for not doing that is if I had something for sale for $500.00 and someone offered me $2,000.00 I would cancel the sale and go find out what it was really worth.




EggZaklee   if i see a bluebird for $50.00 im try’n for $20.00  Not my job to educate anyone


----------



## slick

Offering someone more than what the bike is offered for is out of appreciation, especially under the circumstance when a bike is underpriced. My full deluxe all original 1939 Pacemaker was not for sale, I made a healthy offer still under retail value and the owner was blown away. He had no idea a bike could be worth that much. So it's appreciated for #1, taking care of the bike for the last umpteen years keeping it unharmed, #2, willing to sell it to me. He could have kept it. So I appreciate the fact I got the offer, and paid a friend a finders fee as well for doing the deal. Bottom line, these bikes won't be around forever. It's up to us to save every one of them. The more profiteers that destroy these bikes for greed, the less original examples will exist for future generations. My two little ones love the old bikes. And that's what it's all about. Teaching them what great things Americans built. Until the next score of the century....... keep them ridden, not hidden.


----------



## THE STIG

slick said:


> Offering someone more than what the bike is offered for is out of appreciation, especially under the circumstance when a bike is underpriced.




If they want to pay for the vehicle, gas ,time, etc..  + it costs to sell them too ..swap meets, pack'n, shpg, etc ..


----------



## bobcycles

we are all waiting for the new owner reveal...  he's been offering it around for stupid money...(mega greed)
 ....love to see this go to auction


----------



## stoney

I would like to see it go to auction also. I think it would bring what it is worth maybe a little more. Hopefully it doesn't hang around too long and become tainted as some things do.


----------



## whizzer kid

bobcycles said:


> we are all waiting for the new owner reveal... he's been offering it around for stupid money...(mega greed)
> ....love to see this go to auction




I’m on this side of the US .. I wish I would have seen that ebay ad! Bikes pop up here on the east coast so much more the back in
Oregon. That ranger is very sweet , congratulations to the new owner!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sue12

Man Chris that is the baddest ass story I have heard this year!  I hope the owner got the bike of their dreams n at that price too. Those deals don’t happen often but they do happen! The once in a longtime or life time deal is an awesome story.


----------



## SKPC

I find it interesting how people get all wound up over a silly Schwinn with a funny seat..there are thousands and thousands of them( I have a propensity for overstatement) and they ride like fat pigs(not an overstatement).   At least this bike is a cool original looking one and not lipsticked-out, perfectly primped and chromed, sitting in someone's  "bicycle room"..C'mon man!   Kidding aside, to each his own..


----------



## Barto

GTs58 said:


> I don't think that would ever happen even on hallowed ground. Does a seller give an ignorant buyer a rebate after he rips them off?



I did that once for a pedal car.  Stopped at a Tag Sale of mostly junk but I spotted a pedal car.  She had it priced at $25.00 and when I showed interest she imeadeatly said she could do better on the price.   This lady was at single Mom who was just trying to eek or a living.  I told her the real value she should expect and told her to list on ebay or Craigs list. She took it off the lawn and was very grateful with the information.

On the flip side, I saw another pedal car that was a reproduction priced as an OG!   They actually thanked me for the information and re-priced the car..


----------



## Pauliemon

Saving Tempest said:


> It's ebay, not Christie's Auction. If that's what the seller wanted, they got it. When they put it on ebay they were to expect whatever outcome they got, it's a CONTRACT.
> 
> Now it probably doesn't matter where it goes after that, you own it, you have that right. I can only hope that it will be ridden and appreciated, but again, I have no say.
> 
> So it doesn't matter now, it was a FAIR transaction and I would gather the sale was completed, no?
> 
> It sounds like the seller wanted Grandpa's bike to be of use to somebody and it wasn't to them.  Lucky, yes. Probably altruistic, I suppose. Not everyone thinks of old bikes as a cash machine. Sorry, I respect your business sense but I've also had a lot of fun since I bought a Rollfast middleweight from the late 50s for $50 on ebay in 2008 and named her TEMPEST.



"I respect your business sense but I've also had a lot of fun since I bought a Rollfast middleweight from the late 50s for $50 on ebay in 2008 and named her TEMPEST."

Well said my friend, well said.


----------



## kostnerave

This thread is very exciting! It shows us that there are still very rare and collectible bicycles being found " in the wild". The thing I don't understand is why some members are choosing to lash out at the buyer. In my opinion, it is the sellers' responsibility to research whatever they are selling. In this day and age there are plenty of options available to find information about an antique or collectible object. The owner felt the bike had some intrinsic value as he priced it over 500.00. That is alot of money to me. All of this aside, everyone has a moral code that they live by and a set of circumstances that can temper that code. For example, a buyer that stumbles on a great deal could be struggling with financial proplems, buried with medical bills, trying to get a kid in college, etc. The seller could be in the same boat. It's up to the induvidual parties involved to consummate a fair transaction. I probably would have bought this bike, detailed it, flipped it then I would have gone back to the seller, with some cash, and evened things out, but that is the code I live by.


----------



## DaGasMan

I have, on many occasions, sold items that were certainly of greater value to the amazement and bewilderment of the buyers. It's stuff. And no, I'm not wealthy in a monetary sense. I usually say, "Give it a happy home." I had asked my father once why he accepted what I thought was such a low offer on a valuable collectible. My father replied, "When I'm gone, take a look in the box. That's what I'm taking with me. Remember Pete, it's only stuff. We get it. Clean it. Identify it. Take care of it. Find people that like the same stuff and show them our stuff. Sooner or later eventually it always winds up somewhere else. Take a look at the pharaoh's tomb. He tried but couldn't take his stuff. It's only stuff."
 The seller of the bike didn't care and the buyer lucked out for once. But don't get me wrong, I'm still jelly!


----------



## charnleybob

These are the stories I like to tell my kids about.
If you are a collector, it's not that hard to write down what something is, what you paid for it, what is a reasonable price for it.


----------



## slick

Sure the seller could have researched the bike, but odds are, he had no clue what the parts on the bike are called, such as pogo seat, crossbar speedometer, etc, etc... so regardless of research, it would have given him a decent price for the bike but... not on the parts. Also, most sellers on here, delete their prices instantly after the item has sold and I'm not sure why? So there is another factor for the equation. And it's also not like a ton of rangers pop up on Ebay to research the completed listings. So......


----------



## Maskadeo

Ranger Bicycle with tank not equal to $525. BOOM!


----------

